# Sign-Up For Official USMB #9: Battle For Cityville



## lulz

The good people of Cityville love their pleasant little hamlet.  But something strange is going on in the town as of late.  Money disappearing from the General Fund.  Strange lights in the sky.  People are acting strange and just a bit off.  While the Steering Committee for the town has had enough.  But not everyone agrees on what should be done.  In fact, everyone is certain that some people on this steering committee must be responsible for all the strangeness!  Kick them out before they have a chance to take over the town!

This game is not bastard.
This game does not have any unusual mechanics but it may have roles you've rarely seen.

This game is an experiment that I don't think I've ever seen done before.  How this game ends will have an influence on my next game.  Not just for which faction wins but also which role or roles are still alive.

1. Wolfsister77
2. Nutz
3. Wake
4. AyeCan'tSeeYou
5. Avatar4321
6. House
7. FA_Q2
8. RosieS


----------



## Wolfsister77

I would @people so they are aware of this thread. I can give you some names tomorrow. I am in 4 right now at MS which is already the MAX I can handle, but if you can get a few people, I might consider it. I need to sleep now so I can help you tag people tomorrow.


----------



## Nutz

Entertain me

~I hope you find the game entertaining.  Editing your post for lulz!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Also, lulz, if you are serious about this, you should PM Cereal_Killer and ask for mod powers here.

~I have mod powers!  I wouldn't have started the sign-up thread without them.  I don't really know how I can prove it though. j/k


----------



## lulz

Thanks guize!  I've been called a "cheeky" mod.


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK, You'll get a few if I tag some people for you that have played or showed an interest, just give me a minute to find all the names.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House Wake Shaitra AyeCantSeeYou CaféAuLait FA_Q2 Avatar4321 TheOldSchool teapartysamurai Mertex Sgt_Gath sameech tn5421 Moonglow Grandma ★Arden ScarletRage ika Josh_B RosieS R.D. TemplarKormac Ropey Luissa BluesMistress tso! dblack manifold strollingbones MathBlade

Just copied from another game, there's probably more, someone can add them. They won't all sign up but some will.


----------



## Wake

I'll play.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Count me in.


----------



## Avatar4321

In


----------



## House

I'd in if I knew the mod's usual username.

Not a fan of ninja alts.


----------



## Wake

I don't know who ika is, but I'm inning just to have the chance to play with you guys again.

Work success is bittersweet, because I don't have much of a life outside of it now...


----------



## Wolfsister77

Well, the lucky thing is I've gotten to play with House, Grandma, Titus, and mathblade at MS which is fun. Wake, not so much yet.


----------



## Wake

Wolfsister77 said:


> Well, the lucky thing is I've gotten to play with House, Grandma, Titus, and mathblade at MS which is fun. Wake, not so much yet.



I don't think I have the brains to play too many Mafia games at once. Put myself on a self-imposed ban where I only play one game at a time there. How the heck you guys manage to play more than two games at a time is beyond me. Which is ironic because I multi-task like a master on the hospital floor. Mafia just requires a lot of brains, time, effort, and patience. I wish I had more, dang it.


----------



## lulz

House said:


> I'd in if I knew the mod's usual username.
> 
> Not a fan of ninja alts.


Sorry to hear that buddy.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the lucky thing is I've gotten to play with House, Grandma, Titus, and mathblade at MS which is fun. Wake, not so much yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I have the brains to play too many Mafia games at once. Put myself on a self-imposed ban where I only play one game at a time there. How the heck you guys manage to play more than two games at a time is beyond me. Which is ironic because I multi-task like a master on the hospital floor. Mafia just requires a lot of brains, time, effort, and patience. I wish I had more, dang it.
Click to expand...


Still working on the patience stuff, LOL. It helps a lot when the playerbase/mods are fun. But yeah, I for sure realized my max.


----------



## House

My curiosity is sated.

/in


----------



## Nutz

Is this thing gonna start sometime soon?


----------



## Wake

We need moar people.

Some are just shy atm.


----------



## lulz

Nutz said:


> Is this thing gonna start sometime soon?


Sometimes games can take a while.


----------



## FA_Q2

I am in if you are still looking.  You really should at the player base.  I don't visit this thread much when games are not going on.  I will v/la for 2 days in the middle but I should still be able to check in and do some posting during that time.


----------



## FA_Q2

Wake are you still setting up some games over at mafiascum?  Joined over there because the lack of games here.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I @ a bunch of people already for this game but I don't always get my tags with this new forum software so maybe we should do it again. FA-a bunch of us are in ika's large normal over there-myself, House, Wake, Grandma, Avi-you should join us, I think there are still 3 spots left.


----------



## FA_Q2

Wolfsister77 said:


> I @ a bunch of people already for this game but I don't always get my tags with this new forum software so maybe we should do it again. FA-a bunch of us are in ika's large normal over there-myself, House, Wake, Grandma, Avi-you should join us, I think there are still 3 spots left.


Have a link?  I didn't see any open games other than a single bastard game


----------



## Wolfsister77

It's in the Normal Queue, there's actually only 2 spots left.

Just /in Ika's Large Normal

Try this link: Normal Game Queue Players and Moderators bull mafiascum.net


----------



## Avatar4321

Sweet the group is getting back together.


----------



## FA_Q2

Avatar4321 said:


> Sweet the group is getting back together.


Working on it.  There are a few at mafiascum as well - I am joining my first game there but house, wake and wolf are in it as well.


----------



## lulz

@RosieS,strollingbones, dblack, BlackFlag, manifold, Moonglow, syrenn, @mebelle60, sameech, tn5421 tso! arden, Josh_B

Oh, that was easier than I thought.  Hopefully these folks head on down to the mafia zone!


----------



## FA_Q2

RosieS 
I dont think yours worked.  Cant get mebell to work either and I don't know why...


----------



## RosieS

I know ika. I can play.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wolfsister77

FA_Q2 said:


> I dont think yours worked.  Cant get mebell to work either and I don't know why...



mebelle is banned

lulz-you can always post something in announcements if you want to, up to you


----------



## Wake

FA_Q2 said:


> Wake are you still setting up some games over at mafiascum?  Joined over there because the lack of games here.



Life has changed to the point where I can do little. Have been trying to mod a mini game over there for a few months now but A) very little time and B) NRG decided against Nightless. Worked 80 hours last week, and looking at 95 this week. With any luck the last $3800 school loan will be paid off comfortably in three months (could pay now but would only leave $300 to my name). At this rate I'll have $8000 saved up for nursing school in nine months after that. Been living off of strong coffee, black tea, and whey protein just to keep going.


----------



## Wake

Wolfsister77 said:


> mebelle is banned



Temporarily?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> mebelle is banned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temporarily?
Click to expand...


I don't know. Even if I did, I can't say. Sorry.


----------



## lulz

lulz said:


> The good people of Cityville love their pleasant little hamlet.  But something strange is going on in the town as of late.  Money disappearing from the General Fund.  Strange lights in the sky.  People are acting strange and just a bit off.  While the Steering Committee for the town has had enough.  But not everyone agrees on what should be done.  In fact, everyone is certain that some people on this steering committee must be responsible for all the strangeness!  Kick them out before they have a chance to take over the town!
> 
> This game is not bastard.
> This game does not have any unusual mechanics but it may have roles you've rarely seen.
> 
> This game is an experiment that I don't think I've ever seen done before.  How this game ends will have an influence on my next game.  Not just for which faction wins but also which role or roles are still alive.
> 
> 1. Wolfsister77
> 2. Nutz
> 3. Wake
> 4. AyeCan'tSeeYou
> 5. Avatar4321
> 6. House
> 7. FA_Q2
> 8. RosieS



Wolfsister77, Nutz, Wake, AyeCantSeeYou, Avatar4321, House, FA_Q2, RosieS

The Game will begin as of SUNDAY FEB 9th as a Micro!  I will of course, include any players who join by then.  SMASHING!


----------



## RosieS

lulz said:


> lulz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The good people of Cityville love their pleasant little hamlet.  But something strange is going on in the town as of late.  Money disappearing from the General Fund.  Strange lights in the sky.  People are acting strange and just a bit off.  While the Steering Committee for the town has had enough.  But not everyone agrees on what should be done.  In fact, everyone is certain that some people on this steering committee must be responsible for all the strangeness!  Kick them out before they have a chance to take over the town!
> 
> This game is not bastard.
> This game does not have any unusual mechanics but it may have roles you've rarely seen.
> 
> This game is an experiment that I don't think I've ever seen done before.  How this game ends will have an influence on my next game.  Not just for which faction wins but also which role or roles are still alive.
> 
> 1. Wolfsister77
> 2. Nutz
> 3. Wake
> 4. AyeCan'tSeeYou
> 5. Avatar4321
> 6. House
> 7. FA_Q2
> 8. RosieS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77, Nutz, Wake, AyeCantSeeYou, Avatar4321, House, FA_Q2, RosieS
> 
> The Game will begin as of SUNDAY FEB 9th as a Micro!  I will of course, include any players who join by then.  SMASHING!
Click to expand...


So is that Sunday, Feb. 8th or Monday, Feb. 9th or a little of both?

Regards from Rosie


----------



## lulz

RosieS said:


> lulz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lulz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The good people of Cityville love their pleasant little hamlet.  But something strange is going on in the town as of late.  Money disappearing from the General Fund.  Strange lights in the sky.  People are acting strange and just a bit off.  While the Steering Committee for the town has had enough.  But not everyone agrees on what should be done.  In fact, everyone is certain that some people on this steering committee must be responsible for all the strangeness!  Kick them out before they have a chance to take over the town!
> 
> This game is not bastard.
> This game does not have any unusual mechanics but it may have roles you've rarely seen.
> 
> This game is an experiment that I don't think I've ever seen done before.  How this game ends will have an influence on my next game.  Not just for which faction wins but also which role or roles are still alive.
> 
> 1. Wolfsister77
> 2. Nutz
> 3. Wake
> 4. AyeCan'tSeeYou
> 5. Avatar4321
> 6. House
> 7. FA_Q2
> 8. RosieS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77, Nutz, Wake, AyeCantSeeYou, Avatar4321, House, FA_Q2, RosieS
> 
> The Game will begin as of SUNDAY FEB 9th as a Micro!  I will of course, include any players who join by then.  SMASHING!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is that Sunday, Feb. 8th or Monday, Feb. 9th or a little of both?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...

Excellent!  Glad to see you're paying attention.  That's MONDAY FEBRUARY 9th.  Good to see you have an eye for detail


----------



## Wake

Let's get it on!


----------

